# No surname in the passport - howto EOI



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I am about to submit for EOI and I am somewhat clueless about filling up the Family Name and Given Name fields. The Family Name field is mandatory, but Given Name is not. My name is "Naveen Kumar" and Kumar is not my surname. In my passport, the surname field is blank and given name is Naveen Kumar. Am I supposed to write the family name as "Kumar" and given name as "Naveen"? Or, should I write my family name as Naveen Kumar and keep the given name blank?

Please let me know.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

family name and given name are the same.

write naveen kumar in both the fields.

I too had the same dilemma.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Gagz. I was wondering if I could write Kumar as my family name and Naveen as my first name [though Kumar is not my family name]. Would there be any issue with that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nav33n said:


> Thanks for the reply Gagz. I was wondering if I could write Kumar as my family name and Naveen as my first name [though Kumar is not my family name]. Would there be any issue with that?



https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/h...8D3.tomcat6-jdk16-6633-worker?action=help_185

The rules are very clear
If you don't have a family name, write your name in the family field and leave the given name field blank

Cheers


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks newbienz!


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

nav33n said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am about to submit for EOI and I am somewhat clueless about filling up the Family Name and Given Name fields. The Family Name field is mandatory, but Given Name is not. My name is "Naveen Kumar" and Kumar is not my surname. In my passport, the surname field is blank and given name is Naveen Kumar. Am I supposed to write the family name as "Kumar" and given name as "Naveen"? Or, should I write my family name as Naveen Kumar and keep the given name blank?
> 
> ...


Hi Naveen,

Can you please tell what did you followed as I too have surname as blank on my passport. Please help!


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> Can you please tell what did you followed as I too have surname as blank on my passport. Please help!


Please refer to newbienz's post in this thread.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> tarunluthra said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Naveen,
> ...


Though I read it on the link newbienz shared and I trust him, but just want to know from the person himself who has this specific case.

Thanks!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> Though I read it on the link newbienz shared and I trust him, but just want to know from the person himself who has this specific case.
> 
> Thanks!


The official link is good proof. Still for your satisfaction you can drop an email to ACS and get reply in 10-12 hours. I already posted this query to ACS and they replied back with what above posts say.


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> tarunluthra said:
> 
> 
> > Though I read it on the link newbienz shared and I trust him, but just want to know from the person himself who has this specific case.
> ...


Ok, as you suggested over another thread, I have sent an email to them and waiting for their reply. Thanks for your help


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

tarunluthra said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> > tarunluthra said:
> ...


ACS first suggested me to put dot or write n/a. But there is no way I can enter any special characters in any of the fields. Further, she suggested to enter given Name again in last name field.

I think the guidelines above are for EOI where entering first name is not mandatory. Also, she suggested that though acs will understand and issue letter as per your name but still if there is any issue it can be rectified by sending an email.

So my two cents would be-

For ACS - enter your given Name again in last name field.

For EOI - leave first name as blank, and enter given Name in last name field.

This might help others as well in future.

Thanks!


----------

